# Creating a new platy strain?.?.?.



## Themeckaneck89 (Nov 11, 2018)

Okay so about 6 months ago purchased 3. When was emerald green platy the other was a metallic blue wagtail. The other was an orange Mickey Mouse platy. Well if you have them has bread and had fry there was two oddball platys from the fry one male one female. The female is orange on her head and in the middle of her body is metallic blue then right above the metallic blue is the orange dorsal fin and then right after the fan and the blue midsection is orange again with a wag tail. The mail is purple on the head blue in the midsection with the orange dorsal fin and then the orange after the metallic blue midsection also wagtail. Now I know you can create your own guppy strain which I'm also in the process of doing later on that note. But my question for you today is if I could take these two Oddball platys and breed them and have a new species of orange and metallic blue wagtail striped platys?? I haven't read them yet they're still just under an inch long imma wait till they get mature for I try to breed the two odd balls and see if I can't get a whole batch of them looking like that. No most of the fish might be just orange and blue but if I could keep inbreeding and then you know out breed see if I can't get me a new strain of platies I just curious to which I was in put is on this. It's much appreciated.


----------

